

4chan is not profitable? - Fuca
http://www.fimoculous.com/archive/post-5738.cfm

======
alecst
4chan is profitable, profit just has yet to be made from it. There are enough
advertisers who care more about page views than content toxicity.

------
earl
Well, lots of porn / porn-ish stuff has ecpms well below $1. I'd bet that
includes /b/, the image board, the rapidshare links, the torrent board, etc.
Further, I can't imagine many ad companies are jumping up and down to serve
ads on boards associated with that kind of stuff -- viz fark having to
separate the main page and the boobs page.

Even worse, most advertisers don't like forums. Add the two together and
well... bummer. Hard to make a living like that.

